# FS/FT: Giant corydoras, Red Cherry shrimp, female Bettas



## Livyding (Feb 6, 2013)

Two Female Bettas: Not as flashy as the males, but still pretty in their own way.

If you want to have them together, please put them in a good sized tank with at least four more to make a sorority (and hiding places in case someone gets aggressive). With just these two together the big one picks on the smaller one. 
$5 for both










1 Emerald Giant Corydoras (Brochis Splendens). This is an adult.. about 3 inches. $5 









Red cherry shrimp (Neocaridina heteropoda)







$10 for ten or $50 for a hundred

Your choice of juveniles or adults, and I'll make sure you get at least a few confirmed females (with yellow saddles showing ovaries) plus I always throw in a few extras to be nice.

This species of shrimp is breed-able in freshwater, but if you want the shrimplets to make it, don't keep them with any predatory fish.
The juveniles are more transparent like the males. but will be just as nice as the females in the pictures when they are full grown.

They are excellent as a clean up crew in a peaceful community tank, great for eating algae in a planted tank, and also for keeping eggs clean of fungus if you are a fish breeder.

FOR TRADES I NEED:

KEYHOLE CICHLID
ANY DWARF CICHLID
HATCHETFISH (silver or marble)
KUHLI LOACHES
CRYSTAL BLACK/RED SHRIMP
TIGER SHRIMP
SUPER RED or CALICO BRISTLENOSE, 
DWARF CLOWN PLECO (or other hyprancistrus species)
WHIPTAIL CATFISH
AXOLOTL

ANUBIAS
DWARF HAIRGRASS
CORKSCREW VALS

OR TELL ME WHAT YOU'VE GOT! I'm interested in peaceful community fish for the most part.

PM or text seven seven eight two three eight zero seven six one... No calls before 8 pm please.

Pick up only in Abbotsford at Clearbrook and Old Yale.

I CANNOT DELIVER, OR SHIP. Thanks for your interest.


----------



## Livyding (Feb 6, 2013)

For trade I need small heaters (50 - 150 watt) and a tank over 50G


----------



## Livyding (Feb 6, 2013)

bump - added ramshorns - still lots of cherry shrimp. I could do a discount if you buy like 100+. Lots of nice plecos ready to go.. a couple long finned ones well over an inch.


----------



## Livyding (Feb 6, 2013)

Bump bump bump


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

Could trade heater for a couple of L144. But Abbotsford is a long way from Coquitlam


----------



## rhennessey (Jul 25, 2014)

interested in long finned L144's do you still have any?


----------



## Livyding (Feb 6, 2013)

PMs sent!


----------



## Grandwitch (Jan 30, 2013)

I am interested in BN's and Snails. Please contact me. Call or text, 604-791:3087
Thanks


----------



## Livyding (Feb 6, 2013)

60 dollars for six long fins. They are a good size .. 1.5 inch +. I have a dozen or so.


----------



## Livyding (Feb 6, 2013)

buuuuuuuuuump


----------



## Scampi (Apr 21, 2014)

would you consider plants for trade for shrimp?


----------



## Livyding (Feb 6, 2013)

Sure I would... PM me what you got or text 778 238 0761 George


----------



## Livyding (Feb 6, 2013)

bump updated prices pics etc


----------



## Livyding (Feb 6, 2013)

For trades I am really in need of some black sand like tahitian moon sand, or a fine black gravel, or small black pebbles.


----------



## Unknown crim (Feb 25, 2014)

Ahh man i am so interested in your shrimps but you live so far from me


----------



## Livyding (Feb 6, 2013)

Yeah I know... hard to get around the valley with no car and transit being as bad as it is!


----------



## Livyding (Feb 6, 2013)

added angel and emerald cory, right now 50 cents a piece for 100 shrimp.


----------



## shady280 (Oct 17, 2011)

I have black gravel, how much do you need George? I could also get the shrimp to unknown crim in an evening if he wants to meet me at the whitespot on north road or somewhere along my delivery route. I'm sure we can set something up


----------



## Livyding (Feb 6, 2013)

bump angel gone, added Bettas and Giant cory


----------



## jaymz (Jun 29, 2011)

Do you still have cherry shrimp left? I have whiptails to trade was looking for 50 cherry shrimp I have quite a few whiptails right now how many would you want??


----------

